# Did Some KVD Classic Winners



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i wanted to put my own twist on these but i messed it up (i know what i did wrong so next ones will be "mine") anyway, i even went ahead and put the mustad KVD short shank treble hooks on there 8) now i just need academy to put another color on clearance so i can make a shad pattern.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

You're pretty good at making those. Have you thought about selling them? They look extremely similar to my KVD ones.

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have always thought about trying to have a bait business, BUT you gotta have money to make money and all i have right now is enough to keep me occupied lol. the only reason i have been able to paint so many here recently is academy had them on clearance for 1.88 lol plus every time i tell someone i will make them some something happends and i cant. i do get my clothing allowance next paycheck so i might be able to get some more plastic for soft plastics ans maybe catch another clearance run. if i do ill let you know.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll send you a P.M.

KsB


----------

